# Catts Farm - Newbury Road A339



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 20, 2010)

Spotted this driving past on our way to my sisters one evening and had to pop in for a look.







It's quite a sweet farm with a small bungalow by the gate and a decent size house at the otherend








































































The house































Swimming pool











A bit of a surprise, the old shed at the end was actually a sauna











Getting too dark to see anything at this point






Need to stop off at the plant pot before we go?






This clearly was a lie







Cheers


----------



## chelle (Jun 20, 2010)

*catts farm*

This place belonged to Alfie Cole,he moved there when he sold his riding school at Micheldever to Scats(i learnt to ride at his school).........i pass this place every time i go to visit all my folks in Basingstoke...... the Coles were a well known in family in Basingstoke 
http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/News/Article.aspx?articleID=7457 this will tell you a bit about Catts farm


----------



## drypulse (Jun 20, 2010)

i think i know this place, drove by it on the way to headley the other day and wondered why i never noticed it before! good to see this report, cheers


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 20, 2010)

Cheers for that Chelle, that's pretty interesting. The girlfriend also found that interesting being a horsey girl.

You ever stopped and taken a gander?

Cheers Drypulse


----------



## chelle (Jun 21, 2010)

*catts farm*

I have never stopped & looked but may well do next time Stu & i go down to Basingstoke..........The Coles used to live in & around Basingstoke with Tommy living at Pyotts Hill Old Basing......he had 2 lovely black horses that were used to do funerals...............Alfie was a great character...he's worth finding some history on.............he even drove a pony & trap to Downing st as a protest.............If you know Basingstoke at all where Milestones,Spruce Goose etc is Alfie way way back owned a caravan site there.......


----------



## babes2010 (Jun 21, 2010)

I remember that place, got taken short one day and took a quick leak by the bungalow at the entrance to the site


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol nice one!


----------



## hydealfred (Jun 28, 2010)

I have driven by this place many times. Never realised so much was still there.


----------

